# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Đi du lịch Thái Lan nên mua đồ ở đâu?

## konica

Mình sắp đi du lịch Thái Lan nhưng chưa biết mua quà ở đâu?Ai đi rùi tứ vấn giúp mình.thanks

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Địa chỉ mua sắm khi du lịch Thái Lan

Thái Lan là một địa chỉ tuyệt vời để mua sắm. Dưới đây là vài địa điểm mua sắm nổi tiếng tại Thái Lan cũng như vài lưu ý khi mua sắm tại đây:

1. Central Chidlom*

Nằm trong hệ thống Central Group, Central Chidlom là một trung tâm mua sắm lớn tại thủ đô Băng Cốc. Bắt đầu mở cửa từ năm 1973, đến nay Central Chidlom đã xây dựng được hình ảnh môt trung tâm mua sắm hiện đại, với rất nhiều mặt hàng từ bình thường đến cao cấp, đầy đủ các chủng loại từ quần áo vải vóc, cho đến đồ trang sức, hàng tiêu dùng và các loại đồ điện tử…. cùng với những khu vui chơi giải trí phục vụ đầy đủ nhất những yêu cầu của khách thăm quan mua sắm tại đây.

*2. Central World Plaza*

Sau vài năm gia nhập vào hệ thống Central Group, Central World Plaza đã phát triển thành một trong những trung tâm mua sắm lớn vào loại bậc nhất tại Thái Lan. Với hơn 500 quầy hàng, các khu bán hàng chuyên biệt, 50 nhà hàng, 21 rạp chiếu phim, sân bowling và khu vui chơi giải trí cho trẻ em và 2 khu mua sắm lớn, 1 siêu thị lớn nhất Châu Á, tại đây, bạn có thể tìm mua mọi thứ, với đầy đủ các thương hiệu nổi tiếng thế giới như Rolex, Adidas, Calvin Klein, Liz… Du khách khi đến với Thái Lan không thể bỏ qua Central World Plaza cho thú vui mua sắm.

*3. Siam Paragon*

Với chi phí xây dựng hơn 350 triệu USD, Siam Paragon là một khu mua sắm rộng nhất, gian hàng shopping to nhất, tổ hợp cinema vĩ đại nhất và được xem là thiên đường mua sắm tại Bangkok. Có mặt đầy đủ tất cả những thương hiệu nổi tiếng nhất thế giới nhưng Siam Paragon không phải là nơi chỉ dành cho tầng lớp thượng lưu bởi nơi đây có rất nhiều chủng loại hàng hóa phù hợp với túi tiền bình dân. Ngoài ra nơi đây còn có tổ hợp giải trí tham quan khổng lồ, hệ thống nhà hàng, bar…. Phục vụ đầy đủ nhu cầu của khách du lịch.

*4. Charn Issara*

Charn Issara cũng là một địa điểm mua sắm nổi tiếng tại Bangkok. Với đa dạng các chủng loại hàng hóa phục vụ cho nhu cầu từ cao cấp cho đến bình dân, nơi đây là lựa chọn mua sắm của rất nhiều người dân Thái Lan cũng nhưng là du khách đến Băng Cốc. Các mặt hàng nổi tiếng tại Charn Issara gồm quần áo, các mặt hàng thời trang, mĩ phẩm và hàng tiêu dùng cao cấp.

*Cửa hàng miễn thuế Power*

Đến Thái Lan, bạn không nên bỏ qua các cửa hàng miễn thuế King Power. Chẳng những là nơi bán hàng miễn thuế nhiều chủng loại hàng hoá tiêu dùng và thời trang, King Power còn thường xuyên tổ chức những chương trình khuyến mãi, xổ số rất hấp dẫn. Có thể nói rằng cửa hàng miễn thuế King Power là một trong những điểm mua sắm thu hút du khách bậc nhất tại Thái Lan.

*5. Maboonklong MBK*

Maboonklong là một trong những siêu thị, trung tâm mua sắm lớn và nổi tiếng tại Thái Lan, một điểm đến thường xuyên cho những người “nghiện” shopping. Nơi đây có rất nhiều chủng loại hàng hoá độc đáo, đặc sắc với giá cả phải chăng cộng với thái độ vui vẻ, niềm nở, tận tình của những người bán hàng khiến ai bước ra từ đây đều không khỏi nở nụ cười hài lòng.

*6. Chợ Pratunam*

Chợ Pratunam là một trong những chợ lớn của Băng Cốc, tập trung vào mặt hàng vải vóc quần áo. Đến đây du khách như lạc vào thế giới đầy sắc màu của các mặt hàng quần áo, dệt may. Giá cả nơi đây cũng khá rẻ so với ở Việt Nam, và nếu bạn mua càng nhiều thì giá càng rẻ. Đến Thái Lan, nếu bạn muốn mua một vài bộ quần áo hay vải vóc, thì chợ Pratunam là một địa điểm không thể bỏ qua.

*7. Quà lưu niệm tại Thái Lan*

Thái Lan nổi tiếng là xứ sở du lịch có các loại hàng hóa, quà lưu niệm với giá rẻ. Do đó việc chọn mua vài món quà cho người thân, bạn bè khá dễ dàng khi bạn đến đất nước này.

Tại đây, các bạn có thể chọn mua các loại quần áo, giày dép, hoặc các mặc hàng trang sức, mỹ phẩm và gia dụng. Đồ lưu niệm thủ công ở Thái cũng rất độc đáo và giá cũng không cao lắm.

*Lưu ý:* Các trung tâm mua sắm lớn ở Băng Cốc nằm khá gần nhau, bạn có thể đi bằng taxi hoặc tàu điện thăm nhiều nơi để tìm được món quà hợp lý nhất.

----------


## hangnt

Đến Thái Lan bạn nên mua quần áo, đồ mỹ phẩm, dầu gội đầu...đều rất tốt mà giá lại rẻ nữa, đơt trước mình đi du lịch Thái Lan 5 ngày cùng công ty lên cũng đi được một số chợ nhưng mình thích nhất đến chợ Pratunam mua quần áo, trả giá thoải mái mà không sợ bị mắng, thích mua thì mua không thì thui, phải nói người Thái rất là dễ tính

----------


## hcpro

Chà nhiều nơi quá, thế này chả lo ko biết đi đâu

----------


## trangdoctruyen

Miễn là có tiền không mà mua thui

----------


## littlegirl

thích nhỉ? tha hồ mà mua sắm

----------


## tkbalo01

khi đi du lich đến Thái lan, có nhiều trường hợp khách Việt Nam bị chặt chém khi không biết chỗ mua.
Theo mình trước khi đi du lich thai lan bạn nên tìm hiểu kỹ thông tin các nơi mua sắm nổi tiếng ở Thái Lan, để khỏi bỡ ngỡ khi qua đến đó

----------


## thanhmai

Mình nghĩ mua sắm thì bạn nên tham khảo ý kiến của những người đi trước, hoặc hỏi các hướng dẫn viên để họ giới thiệu cho là tốt nhất. Tránh mua phải hàng không tốt mà lại đắt

----------


## hangnt

*Bangkok = mua sắm + ăn uống + đi massage + tiếp tục mua sắm.*


Mua sắm ở Thái Lan là một hoạt động vô cùng thú vị khi đến du lịch ở đất nước này. Đây là một trong những điểm shopping yêu thích của người Việt. Mọi nơi đều có vô số mặt hàng đẹp, chất lượng và giá cả vô cùng rẻ (đây là lý do chính  :Big Grin: ). Áo quần, đồ gia dụng, tranh, đồ gỗ, túi xách, giày, nữ trang, dịch vụ may quần áo trong vòng 24 giờ. Chưa kể là có cả dịch vụ đóng gói và gửi hàng về nước ngay tại chợ, nếu bạn không muốn tay xách nách mang cả mấy chục ký hành lý đó ra sân bay. Có thể nói là không thiếu thứ gì.

Ngoài ra, điểm thu hút và mang lại sự thú vị cho việc đi shopping ở Bangkok là ở hầu hết các điểm mua sắm và chợ đều cung cấp cho chúng ta đầy đủ dịch vụ cho một ngày mua sắm vui vẻ trọn vẹn. Các quầy đồ ăn, đồ uống luôn sôi nổi và phong phú. Đúng là dịch vụ Shopping trọn gói  :Wink: .

Có rất nhiều điểm mua sắm ở Bangkok, nào là trung tâm mua sắm, các khu chợ mua sắm,... Các điểm mua sắm này không tập trung tại một khu vực, vì vậy các bạn phải chọn ra điểm mua sắm phù hợp để sắp xếp lịch trình, khách sạn Bangkok thuận tiện cho việc đi lại mua sắm ở các điểm khác nhau.

CÁC TRUNG TÂM MUA SẮM Ở BANGKOK

*Gaysorn Bangkok*

Địa chỉ: 999 Ploenchit Road, Ratchaprasong JunctionGiờ mở cửa: 10:00 - 20:00

Là trung tâm mua sắm tiêu chuẩn quốc tế nổi bật với các nhãn hiệu nổi tiếng của Thái và quốc tế cùng các nhà hàng thanh lịch, một điểm phải đến đối với những ai thích các nhãn hiệu thời trang.

*MBK (MahBoonKrong)*

Địa chỉ: cnr Th Phra Ram I & Th Phayathai Siam SqGiờ mở cửa: 10:00 - 22.00

Trung tâm MBK là một tòa nhà 8 tầng lớn, được coi là một trong những trung tâm mua sắm lớn nhất Châu Á. Nơi đây có khoảng hơn 2000 cửa hàng và dich vụ, bao gồm 150 điểm ăn uống và nhiều phòng chiếu phim lớn. MBK vẫn tấp nập hơn cả so với những trung tâm mua sắm lớn ở Bangkok, phần vì tại đây hàng hóa phong phú, "thượng vàng", "hạ cám" đều đa dạng.

MBK đã nổi tiếng từ rất lâu với du khách Việt. MBK dành cho khách thích hàng giá rẻ (ví dụ như giày giá 7 dollar Úc), đây là nơi tốt nhất cho khách thích mua sắm trong không khí phố chợ nhưng được trang bị máy điều hoà. Cửa hàng có vô số quầy bán mọi mặt hàng từ áo quần, hàng da, đồ trang sức, thời trang đến đồ điện, đồ gỗ, mỹ phẩm và các mặt hàng quà lưu niệm. Đây là điểm đến không thể bỏ lỡ.

*Siam Paragon*

Địa chỉ: 991/1 Th Phra Ram I, Siam SqGiờ mở cửa: 10:00 - 22:00

Từ ngày khai trương vào cuối năm 2005 đến nay, Siam Paragon - niềm tự hào Bangkok là khu mua sắm có diện tích lớn nhất (80.000m²), gian hàng shopping to nhất (2.000m²) Thái Lan. 

Siam Paragon nằm trên phố Sukhumvit tại quảng trường Siam BTS Skytrain, gần trung tâm Siam và các gian hàng mua sắm Siam Discovery. Khu mua sắm này hội tụ vô số các thương hiệu cao cấp nhất như Chanel, Dolce & Gabbana, Escada, Gucci, Versace... Với hơn 40 nhãn hiệu thời trang quốc tế và trong nước, các nhãn hiệu đồng hồ và kim hoàn nổi tiếng, các bể nuôi cá khổng lồ, khu phức hợp 5 tầng này đã nhanh chóng trở thành trung tâm mua sắm chính của thành phố. Ngoài ra trung tâm còn có nhà hát Siam Opera 1.600 ghế.

*Central World*

Central World là trung tâm mua sắm lớn nhất ở khu thương mại Bangkok là một mê cung các cửa hàng, nhà hàng và điểm giải trí gồm có rạp chiếu phim, sân trượt patin và cửa hàng Thái miễn thuế. Central World chuyên dành cho mua sắm hàng xa xỉ nổi tiếng ở Bangkok, cách Pratunam 15-20 phút đi bộ. Trung tâm mua sắm này rất rộng nhưng không đông khách lắm, có lẽ vì mặt hàng chủ yếu tại đây là hàng thương hiệu. Nếu bạn tìm mua đồ Zara, G2000, SWatch... thì không thể không đến đây.

Nhìn từ bên ngoài, Central World trông giống như một khối hình hộp chữ nhật lớn. Tòa nhà không phải là sự kết hợp của một vẻ đẹp hay kiến trúc phức tạp, nhưng kiểu cách cấu trúc xây dựng rất bắt mắt. Ở phía trước của Central World, có một quảng trường hình chữ nhật rộng lớn. Vào buổi tối, các đám đông lớn thường tập hợp tại đây để hóng mát, thưởng thức thức uống ở các quầy bar mở.

Tuy nhiên, giống như Siam Paragon không nhộn nhịp và tấp nập như các địa điểm khác do phân khúc cho các sản phẩm thời trang cao cấp.

*Central Department Stores*

Một loạt các cửa hàng tổng hợp trung tâm là đầu mối bán lẻ lớn nhất ở Thái Lan với các cửa hiệu bách hoá, cửa hàng đặc sản, siêu thị, siêu thị mini, và cửa hàng lớn đa dạng dịch vụ.

*Emporium*

Địa chỉ: 622 Th Sukhumvit, cnr Soi 24Giờ mở cửa: 10:00 - 22:00

Cung ứng các nhãn hiệu nổi tiếng với giá đặc biệt. Đây là trung tâm mua sắm thời trang và đắc tiền có các cửa hàng bán nhiều loại sản phẩm đặc biệt giúp bạn có thể mua đủ mọi thứ tại một nơi mà thôi. Emporium có các cửa hiệu hàng thời trang, quán cà phê, siêu thị, các cửa hàng sách và một số nhà hàng bán thức ăn ngon.

*Trung tâm thời trang Platinum*

Là một trung tâm mua sắm mới, Platinum mang đến cho khách hàng của mình những xu hướng thời trang với nhiều lựa chọn và mọi mức giá, phù hợp với đại đa số tầng lớp xã hội, tuổi tác…

Platinum cung cấp các sản phẩm ở mức giá phải chăng, đặc biệt khi bạn mua nhiều (từ 3 sản phẩm) và nếu có đông bạn bè, người thân để mua quà, đây là một nơi hoàn toàn thích hợp. Có những cửa hàng cho phép bạn kết hợp nhiều sản phẩm với nhau, chứ không nhất thiết mua cùng một sản phẩm với số lượng nhiều. Giá mỗi mặt hàng ở đây thường rẻ hơn 30% so với thị trường bên ngoài.

*Trung tâm tin học Pantip Plaza*

Đây là một siêu thị phức hợp với nhiều tầng, bán tất cả những gì liên quan đến tin học. Tại đây, bạn có thể tìm thấy những phần mềm với phiên bản mới nhất, chuột không dây, ổ CD-Rom... của tất cả các hãng nổi tiếng trên toàn thế giới hay ở Thái Lan, từ cao cấp đến bình dân với các thang giá rất đa dạng. Ngoài ra bạn còn có thể mua các đồ điện tử khác: camera, máy quay phim, laptop…

*CÁC KHU CHỢ MUA SẮM Ở BANGKOK*

*Chatuchak Weekend Market*

Địa chỉ: Thanon Kamphaeng Phet 3Giờ mở cửa: 9:00 - 18:00 (Thứ 7 và Chủ Nhật)

Là chợ lớn nhất của thế giới. Nó rộng tới 1,13 km² và có thể sắp xếp 15.000 quầy, đón khoảng từ 200.000 đến 300.000 lượt khách mỗi ngày. 

Chợ Chatuchak kề bên ga tàu điện ngầm Kamphaengphet của Bangkok, mất khoảng 5 phút đi bộ từ ga Mo Chit và công viên Chatuchak. Chợ cuối tuần Chatuchak nhóm vào thứ Bảy và Chủ Nhật là một điểm thương mại chính nơi bạn có thể mua từ quần áo cho đến các loại kiểng vào chậu và mọi thứ hàng hoá khác - một thiên đường cho những ai thích ngắm hàng và người săn hàng giá rẻ, khuyến mãi. Chợ cuối tuần Chatuchak cũng có bán các loại hàng đồ gỗ và trang trí nội thất. Đây là điểm hẹn của những người không chuyên yêu thích nghệ thuật và các nghệ sĩ. Các bạn có quyền ngắm thoải mái, mặc cả cũng tùy ý, người bán vẫn luôn giữ thái độ thân thiện. Đi chợ và về nhà dễ dàng và nhanh chóng vì khu này có tàu điện trên không. Lưu ý là chợ đóng cửa vào lúc 5h chiều. 

Một người bạn của Alehap đã từng mua sắm ở chợ này, cô nàng mua nhiều đến mức không thể mang về khách sạn và mang ra sân bay được. Vì vậy, cuối cùng đã nhờ dịch vụ gửi hàng, đóng gói và gửi số hàng về nước trước. Đó là lý do vì sao Alehap biết ở một số trung tâm mua sắm và chợ có cung cấp dịch vụ này. Đúng là “Happy Shopping”  :Smile: 

*Chợ Or Tor Kor*

Nằm ngay gần khu chợ trời lừng danh Chatuchak mở cửa vào cuối tuần là chợ Or Tor Kor, nơi bán và nhập khẩu những rau, củ quả đặc sản của tất cả các nước Châu Á. Khách ghé qua chợ Or Tor Kor cũng có thể nếm hải sản như cá muối, đồ ngọt và những món ăn đường phố ngon tuyệt như thịt lợn chiên, bánh mì sữa trứng với dứa, và các món cà ri Thái. Mặt hàng được nhiều du khách mua nhất tại Or Tor Kor là gói cà ri và gia vị lẩu Thái.

*Silom-Surawong-Patpong*

Đường Silom là huyết mạch chính của trái tim thương mại Bangkok, nằm song song và nối với Đường Surawong bằng đường Patpong. Ngoài hàng chục cửa hàng chuyên biệt, khu vực này đặc biệt có các chi nhánh của các nhà bán lẻ nổi tiếng và một số trung tâm mua bán. Các quầy hàng bên đường cũng có rất nhiều ở đây, nhất là ở chợ đêm nổi tiếng Patpong.

*Pratumam-Phetchanburi*

Địa chỉ: cnr Th Petchaburi & Th RatchapraropGiờ mở cửa: 10:00 - 21:00

Nét nổi bật nhất của quận này là khu chợ Pratunam, một trong những trung tâm lớn nhất ở Bangkok bán quần áo may sẵn.

Trung tâm khu vực Pratunam là Pratunam market, mặt hàng chủ yếu là quần áo và giày dép giá rẻ. Một tín đồ mua sắm hàng giá rẻ sẽ mất nhiều ngày tại đây vì các món hời có thể tìm thấy tại bất cứ cửa hàng nào của chợ Pratunam. Hãy chú ý xem và hỏi người bán hàng xem đồ được sản xuất ở đâu vì trong chợ sẽ có cả đồ Trung Quốc và Thái lan. Thường các món đồ sản xuất tại Thái lan sẽ có chữ Thái lan trên sản phẩm.

Gần chợ Pratunam, cách 10 phút đi bộ là hai tòa Platinum Fashion Mall, tập trung hàng thời trang. Tại trung tâm mua sắm cấp trung này, bạn chắc chắn sẽ tìm được món hàng giá rẻ.

Nếu bạn muốn mua phần mềm, đĩa CD hay hàng công nghệ thông tin, hãy ghé thăm Pantip Plaza, gần với Platinum Fashion Mall.

*Baiyoke Tower*

Nằm bên cạnh toà nhà khách sạn cao nhất Bangkok là Tháp Baiyoke, một trong những trung tâm kinh doanh quần áo nổi tiếng của thành phố.

*China Town*

Trung tâm ở trên đường Yaowarat và Sampheng Lane, khu phố người Hoa của Bangkok có rất nhiều cửa hàng vàng cùng với hai địa điểm mua bán truyền thống là Đường nữ trang Ban Mo Jewellery và Chợ vải Phahurat.

*Nai Lert Market*

Có vị trí gần chợ Pratunam, Chợ Nai Lert là một trong nhiều khu vực mua sắm ở Bangkok nơi bạn có thể mua mọi thứ từ quần áo đến hàng thủ công.

*CÁC KHU CHỢ NỔI Ở BANGKOK*

*Chợ nổi Dumnoen Saduak*

Cách Bangkok hơn 100 km về phía Tây Nam, thuộc tỉnh Ratchaburi là chợ nổi thu hút đông đảo khách du lịch nhất. Chợ bán các mặt hàng ăn uống, đồ lưu niệm dọc hai bên kênh đào. Damnoen Saduak là chợ nổi không họp trên sông mà họp trên các kênh rạch chằng chịt thuộc huyện cùng tên. Chợ khá nhỏ nhưng trải dài vài chục km từ bến thuyền len lỏi khắp các kênh rạch. Các lô đất ở đây được phân lô và bày bán la liệt hàng hóa. 

Ở đây có tất cả mọi thứ để thu hút khách du lịch, từ hàng thủ công mỹ nghệ đến nông sản, trái cây, gia vị, hoa và ngay cả massage Thái cổ truyền tại chợ. Ngay cả trái cây cũng được bóc vỏ sẵn. Chợ còn là nơi bán hàng thủ công mỹ nghệ và hàng lưu niệm. Theo hết con chợ sẽ là kênh rạch chằng chịt chảy ngang qua các cánh đồng trái cây như cam, quýt, bưởi,... Chợ bắt đầu họp từ lúc sáng sớm.

*Chợ nổi Taling Chan*

Nằm ở phía tây Bangkok, khu chợ hấp dẫn du khách với món cá nước, cua hấp ngay trên thuyền. Taling Chan đã xuất hiện ở Thái Lan từ nhiều thế kỷ trước. Những người bán hàng, thương nhân thường họp từ 9h-16h, bán các món ăn truyền thống của Thái Lan, món tráng miệng và trái cây trên chính chiếc thuyền của họ.

*Chợ nổi Amphawa*

Giờ mở cửa: 4:00 - 21:00 (Thứ 6 - Chủ Nhật)

Nếu bạn ở Bangkok vào cuối tuần thì có thể ghé thăm khu chợ vui nhộn nay với Pàt tai và các món mỳ được bán trược tiếp trên thuyền.

*KINH NGHIỆM MUA SẮM*

*Trả giá khi mua sắm*

Mua sắm là một “thú vui” ngoài việc có được món hàng đẹp thì để có được giá rẻ nhất phải phụ thuộc vào khả năng “đàm phán” của bạn nữa  :Big Grin: . Hầu hết chúng ta đều phải trả giả khi mua hàng ở Thái Lan, các bạn cứ tự nhiên trả thật sát vào để chắc mình mua với giá tốt nhất. Người Thái bán hàng rất thoải mái và thân thiện, nếu không thể bán với giá mà bạn trả thì họ vẫn vui vẻ  :Smile: .

*Hoàn thuế giá trị gia tăng VAT*

Khách du lịch đến Thái Lan nay có thể được hoàn thuế VAT tại các sân bay quốc tế ở Bangkok, Chiang Mai, Hat Yai và Phuket khi mua hàng trị giá tối thiểu 5.000 Baht trong một ngày (tổng số có thể gộp từ nhiều lần mua hàng trong một ngày). Các bạn nên đề nghị cửa hàng xuất mẫu hoàn thuế VAT khi mua hàng. Nếu ở cửa hàng tổng hợp, trung tâm thương mại, các bạn cần lấy biên nhận đến quầy VAT định sẳn để tính hoàn thuế. Lưu ý là biên nhận phải được tính giảm thuế trong ngày mua hàng.

Khi rời Thái Lan, các bạn cần phải đóng mộc mẫu hoàn thuế tại điểm kiểm tra VAT của hải quan trước khi đăng ký lên máy bay. Lưu ý là hàng hoá đã mua kê khai hoàn thuế VAT phải để nhân viên hải quan xem trước khi nhận mộc mẫu hoàn thuế.

*LƯU Ý KHI ĐI MUA SẮM Ở THÁI LAN*

Hầu hết cac cửa hàng siêu thị ở Thái Lan chỉ mở cửa từ khoảng 10h đến 10h30 sáng ( một số ít mở cửa từ 9h ). Dù ở đâu cũng có niêm yết giá, nhưng bạn nên trả giá. Bạn có thể đạt đươc mức giá mua thấp hơn từ 10 – 40% so với giá chào ban đầu. Người Thái đánh giá cao tác phong lịch sự và khiếu hài hước. Với sự kiên nhẫn và một nụ cười cởi mở, bạn có thể mua được hàng giá rẻ.

Người bán hàng ở Thái Lan cũng nói thách, nhưng không nhiều như ở Việt Nam, các bạn có thể trả giá bằng khoảng 60 đến 70% giá đưa ra ban đầu là được. Các trung tâm mua sắm lớn ở BangkoK nằm khá gần nhau, du khách có thể đi taxi hoặc tầu điện thăm nhiều nơi để có thể tìm được món hàng ưa thích nhất và hợp lí. Người bán hàng ở Thái Lan đều nói tiếng Anh ở mức trung bình, bạn có thể dễ hiểu, không khí mua bán ở đây cởi mở, không nài ép, lôi kéo, tranh giành khách.

Bạn cứ thoải mái chọn lựa và trả giá cho đến khi ưng ý… Muốn mua hàng bạn nên đi 1 vòng các cửa hàng xung qoanh để so sánh giá cả, đặc biệt khi mua đá quí và đồ trang sức. Mua hàng nên lấy biên lai và kiểm tra kĩ trước khi rời cửa hàng. Những cửa hàng uy tín sẽ viết thỏa thuận đồng ý hoàn lại nguyên tiền cho bất cứ hàng nào được trả lại trong vòng 90 ngày. Nếu nơi nào từ chối việc này, bạn nên mua hàng ở nơi khác. Mua sắm trên 3000 baht, du khách sẽ được các cửa hàng làm cho thẻ mua hàng VIP, được giảm trên 5% trên mỗi hóa đơn mua hàng trong thời gian 2 năm. Du khách đến Thái Lan có thể được hoàn thuế giá trị gia tăng tại các sân bay quốc tế tại Bangkok, Chiangmai, Hat Yai và Phuket, khi mua hàng trị giá tối thiểu 5000 baht trong một ngày (tổng số tiền có thể̉ gộp nhiều hóa đơn trong ngày), du khách nên yêu cầu xuất mẫu hóa đơn hoàn thuế VAT khi mua hàng. Nếu ở cửa hàng tổng hợp, khách cần đến quầy xuất hóa đơn VAT để hoàn thuế. Biên nhận phải được tính giảm thuế trong ngày mua hàng. Khi rời Thái Lan du khách cần phải đóng mộc mẫu hoàn thuế tại điểm kiểm tra VAT của hải quan trước khi lên máy bay. Hàng hóa đã kê khai hoàn thuế VAT nhân viên hải quan sẽ xem trước khi nhận mẫu hoàn thuế. Khi đi qua điểm kiểm tra hộ chiếu, du khách sẽ được các viên chức hải quan Thái Lan xử lí mẫu và trả lại tiền hoàn thuế VAT.

_Chúc quý khách mua được những món đồ đẹp ưng ý, hàng chính hãng, hàng hiệu giá rẻ…_

----------

